# My Granddaughter Received Two Huge Scholarship Offers!



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 13, 2021)

Our family is *very* proud of my granddaughter who has just gotten two huge scholarship offers. One was from Notre Dame University, the other from Nichols College. Nichols in Mass. was recommended by the CFO of the school where her mother is also an administrator. My granddaughter has been on the high honor roll since grammar school. I believe she will be offered more scholarships because as a junior she was "courted" by the STEM programs of major universities including Princeton, Rutgers and Cornell. She applied to Kean last Monday and got an acceptance letter (email) on Tuesday.
This is part of my son’s FB post:
_"My baby works hard and takes her schooling seriously. I recognize this is an ongoing "village" effort. She's got a lot of support from many people. I'm super thankful for everyone that has poured, and continues to pour into her.
ALLAH-U-AKBAR (GOD IS THE GREATEST)"_
And part of her mother’s post:
_"God is GREAT!!!!! So proud of her
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 Lay the foundation, they'll build the house because when we invest in our children they invest in themselves."_
*So true!*
@Pecos


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 13, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva that is fantastic. All her hard work, family and friends support has paid off.  I wish her the best as she continues her education. You didn't mention what career she would like to pursue. I'm sure whatever she chooses she will do well.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 13, 2021)

Congratulation to your granddaughter, Diva.  Hopefully, she'll get to the one she really wants.  I see her family is proud of her and very loving.  She should go far.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 13, 2021)

Best wishes for your granddaughter and congratulations!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 13, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @OneEyedDiva that is fantastic. All her hard work, family and friends support has paid off.  I wish her the best as she continues her education. You didn't mention what career she would like to pursue. I'm sure whatever she chooses she will do well.


Thank you. She's actually changed what she wants her major to be. She did very well in science and technology classes (thus the STEM offers) but now she says wants to major in Finance. She's particularly interested in the financial analyst field.

@Lewkat  Thank you. This may be a tough decision. She's already indicated she would want to attend the best institution to suit her goals, but before that, she wanted to stay relatively close to home, which meant a N.J. university (Rutgers perhaps). Now, of course, these huge scholarships could play a key part in her decision. We can't wait to see which one she'll finally choose.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2021)

Lovely to hear some positive news about a child for a change. Well done to her.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2021)

Wow, Diva I'm happy for you all. Whatta gal, huh? 

I wish her every success and happiness at whichever school or major she chooses. Hope you'll keep us up to date.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva  .. Very exciting times ahead for her .. and the family. Way to go!


----------



## asp3 (Apr 13, 2021)

Congratulations to your granddaughter!


----------



## Jules (Apr 13, 2021)

How wonderful and big decisions ahead for her.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 13, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Our family is *very* proud of my granddaughter who has just gotten two huge scholarship offers. One was from Notre Dame University, the other from Nichols College. Nichols in Mass. was recommended by the CFO of the school where her mother is also an administrator. My granddaughter has been on the high honor roll since grammar school. I believe she will be offered more scholarships because as a junior she was "courted" by the STEM programs of major universities including Princeton, Rutgers and Cornell. She applied to Kean last Monday and got an acceptance letter (email) on Tuesday.
> This is part of my son’s FB post:
> _"My baby works hard and takes her schooling seriously. I recognize this is an ongoing "village" effort. She's got a lot of support from many people. I'm super thankful for everyone that has poured, and continues to pour into her.
> ALLAH-U-AKBAR (GOD IS THE GREATEST)"_
> ...


Wow, that is a fantastic achievement and your pride in her is justifying “over the top.”
Congratulations to you and the entire family that supported her along her path.
It does my heart good to read about young people succeeding like this. Her future is a bright star.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 13, 2021)

So fantastic, thank you for sharing this, Diva!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments and well wishes! I read your comments to my granddaughter, who was so pleasantly surprised. She said your comments have inspired her further, knowing there are such caring people who don't even know her. So she also sends her heartfelt Thank You as well.  Just so ya know....you all are now part of "the village".  @Ruth n Jersey @Pepper @Lewkat @RadishRose @Rosemarie @PamfromTx @Pinky @asp3 @Jules @Pecos @officerripley


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2021)

My granddaughter finally decided on Stockton University. The education is free but my son says he believes she'll have to pay for books. I started a 529 for her a few years ago but the advice in the 529 booklet is to wait until the senior year to use that money. But since the courses are free, perhaps the reasoning behind that advice doesn't apply. She will have the option of doing her own cooking (unlikely) since each apartment on the AC campus has a full kitchen. Or she can purchase meal plans, which I will cover. Stockton's Atlantic City, N.J. (AC) campus opened in 2018 and there's also a campus in Galloway, not far from AC.

I hope she winds up in the residential building in AC which is close to the boardwalk. That would work out well because our timeshare, which I stay in quite often, is in AC, close to where she would stay. We get exceptionally great rates whether nightly or weekly. I'm able to book two suites at a time using my owner rates. We can't believe our "Baby Girl" isn't a baby anymore. It's amazing how time flies and how fast they grow up!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! I am sorry to be so late in  discovering  such momentous news re your granddaughter. How proud your family must be of her achievements. I look forward to hearing updates of this amazing young woman’s journey. Like you, she and the rest of your family will be included in my prayers.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Congratulations! I am sorry to be so late in  discovering  such momentous news re your granddaughter. How proud your family must be of her achievements. I look forward to hearing updates of this amazing young woman’s journey. Like you, she and the rest of your family will be included in my prayers.


Thank you so much for your kind words Shalimar. Prayers are *always* appreciated!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 11, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My granddaughter finally decided on Stockton University. The education is free but my son says he believes she'll have to pay for books. I started a 529 for her a few years ago but the advice in the 529 booklet is to wait until the senior year to use that money. But since the courses are free, perhaps the reasoning behind that advice doesn't apply. She will have the option of doing her own cooking (unlikely) since each apartment on the AC campus has a full kitchen. Or she can purchase meal plans, which I will cover. Stockton's Atlantic City, N.J. (AC) campus opened in 2018 and there's also a campus in Galloway, not far from AC.
> 
> I hope she winds up in the residential building in AC which is close to the boardwalk. That would work out well because our timeshare, which I stay in quite often, is in AC, close to where she would stay. We get exceptionally great rates whether nightly or weekly. I'm able to book two suites at a time using my owner rates. We can't believe our "Baby Girl" isn't a baby anymore. It's amazing how time flies and how fast they grow up!


That is simply fantastic all the way around and with your sage guidance she is off to a great start. Has she expressed any interest in going on for a Graduate degree.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2021)

Pecos said:


> That is simply fantastic all the way around and with your sage guidance she is off to a great start. Has she expressed any interest in going on for a Graduate degree.


Thank you so much Pecos. Her mother said she's making plans for the future but I haven't yet gotten the specifics. She's studied so hard for so long, I kind of hope she'll have time to give her brain a rest. Also, it may depend on whether or not she gets into the field she wants soon after graduating.


----------



## jujube (Jun 11, 2021)

What great news!  She'll get her education without ending up with a crippling debt....WIN-WIN!!!


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 11, 2021)

OED, she'll go far, a simple fact.

Me, I attended College but dropped out. I had 3 head injuries before I was 18. Despite that, I gave it my best shot through determination, but just was not able to mentally/physically succeed, too much on me.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2021)

Your granddaughter is so blessed to have you. She will go far in this world


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2021)

This is from graduation day.  My granddaughter was the Salutatorian.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 29, 2021)

Very attractive.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 29, 2021)

Gorgeous young woman .. love that smile   What a proud day for your family!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)

What a cutie @OneEyedDiva ; best of luck in her future endeavors.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is from graduation day.  My granddaughter was the Salutatorian.
> 
> View attachment 171465


Diva,

Very Nice! We know where that big smile came from.


----------



## Jules (Jun 29, 2021)

A beautiful young woman.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2021)

I rejoice with you Diva. Please pass this message to your grand daughter -

Well done, young lady. 
Take this opportunity in both hands and make a difference in this world.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Congratulations to your granddaughter!



I second this.  We're all proud of her...


----------

